# Jug fishing



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone jug fish here? I saw someone one Ladue last summer using plastic jugs w line and about 3 hooks on that line for cats. I saved up a few jugs and am ready to go, is there anything that I need to know before i go? Any regs, other than having the info on the jug that I need to know? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> is there anything that I need to know before i go?


There are only certain areas where jugs are allowed. Places where I fish are not one of them. Jug fishermen over my rod and reel lines are in violation of the law.

Jug fishermen who don't like my attitude when I remove their jugs are in direct violation of my fishing privacy. I don't care if jug fishermen and trotliners have already removed all the catfish from designated jug/trotline areas. They are in violation of the law and harrassing a citizen who is fishing legally.

Jug fishermen who strenously object to me removing their jugs are in danger.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

check out the ODNR website for the regs. the only things i know for sure are they need your name and address and must be "free floating", meaning they cannot be anchored/weighted to the bottom.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

If You Talk About Jug Fishing Trotlining, Keeping Bass Or Large Catfish, Keeping Female Walleye During The Spawn, Or Paylakes On This Board You Will Risk Being Attacked!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

all you need to know.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/fishregs/lines.htm


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow, I didnt realize jug fishing was such a touchy subject. I guess what I'll do is set up a bunch of jugs targeting spawning walleye and large cats on a pay lake then.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think pay lakes allow you to use jugs either.

There is a reason you aren't allowed to fish jugs, trotline, limblines, throw lines, to catch bass-musky-walleye.

I haven't attacked anyone by explaining that there are certain areas that allow the use of jugs. But I have apparently struck a nerve.

While we are on the subject, how can you guarantee that your jugs, trotlines, or limblines won't catch and kill more than one trophy cat a night?

Of course some people won't care---unless they get caught.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Regs state they must be attended.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

RUDDER said:


> Regs state they must be attended.


Then why don't you just purchase a rod and reel and actually catch the fish? I mean I know nothing about jug fishing but to me it seems kind of stupid if you have to attend the jug you'd be better off bringing a rod and reel and just fish normally. trot lines i understand because, well people are lazy but with jug fishing if you have to watch it then just fish man.... just fish, to each their own though.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Ive never jug fished before, dont know if I ever will. Thought that it would be nice to throw out a few jugs while I'm beating the banks for Bass.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have never jug fished for catfish but I have done it for turtles before. If you don't have a boat its impossible to do. Your jugs have to be free floating and a cat or turtle will take it where ever they want. Most of the time they will try to tie you up too. Worst thing with the turtles is they would go into the bank and you would have to pull them out. Thats some hard work there just for some turtle soup.

Jake


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have jug fished quite a few times for turtles and catfish...Catfish will pop them under like a bobber...Last summer Me and TCBA1987 jugged a pond outside new phila that the guy wanted the catfish out of, so we jugged them and caught 10-12 channels with the biggest being a little over 10lbs...We took them and put them in the river...Before anyone jumps my ass, I KNOW it is illegal to transport fish from one area to the other...When you can walk from the pond to the river, i dont see anything wrong with it...AND speeding is illegal too but we all do it so....


----------

